# Heat Preseason Games Thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, October 4, 2014 | 7:30 pm *








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat kick off their preseason tomorrow night in Louisville. 

Birdman, McRoberts and Hamilton will not play.

No TV for this one, but every other Heat preseason game will be on TV.

Here's the Heat Preseason schedule:


> Oct. 4 vs. New Orleans Pelicans at KFC Yum! Center, Louisville, 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Oct. 7 vs. Orlando Magic at AmericanAirlines Arena, 7:30 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518578687873396736


> Surya Fernandez @SuryaHeatNBA · 1h 1 hour ago
> 43% FG shooting for the Heat, Pelicans 46%
> 
> Surya Fernandez @SuryaHeatNBA · 1h 1 hour ago
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518584348212473856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518583328984014848
Full *Boxscore*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Doesn't sound like we played a great game. 

Starters were obviously rusty-Bosh, Wade and Deng all poor. Good to see some of the bench guys play well like Cole, Ennis, Granger and Shawne.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 7, 2014 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone but McRoberts and Hamilton available tonight.

Starters tonight:

Cole
Wade
Deng
Williams
Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McBobs absence is becoming a concern. Really need him to get some continuity with CB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by deng

2 baskets for Deng coming off screens


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole already with 4 assists


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-24 after 1

Good quarter for Deng, Bosh and Cole. 

D still needs to get their rotations down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick steal and dunk by Ennis










Better minutes for this 2nd unit. Nice putback dunk by Birdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-47 at the half

Deng with 14. Bosh with 12.

Harris and Vucevic with 12 each for the Magic. Vucevic still beasting us. 

Heat shot just 37% in the half. 3-14 from 3. Wade said it before the game, offense might become a big issue this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-70 after 3

Deng with 18/6/3
Bosh with 18/9
Wade with 11

Bench has been pretty bad tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McRoberts out for at least 11 more days according to JJax.

12 points 10 rebounds 4 assists for Ennis tonight

Heat were down 7 with just over 3 minutes to go. They then go on a quick 9-0 run. Tie game now with 1 minute to go. Great 4th quarter for Ennis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Napier drives and is fouled with 2.2 seconds to go. Hits both free throws. 

Nicholson hits a J to tie it up with .2 left.

OT. 

Nothing worse than preseason over time. To make things worse for the Heat, they're flying to Rio tonight. 8 hour flight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose in OT

Devyn Marble, whoever this is, killed the Heat in OT. 

Deng, Bosh and Ennis played really well. Ennis with 14/10/5. Two very good games by Ennis to start the preseason. Locking in his spot in the rotation.

Shawne Williams and Danny Granger were both cold tonight. Whole team was from 3. 5-32 from 3 did the Heat in tonight on offense.

Birdman looked pretty good coming off the little injury and for not being in top shape yet. 

Napier played the final 6 minutes and OT. Struggled with his shot once again. All 3 PG's struggled with their shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some scratchy minutes from the depth - Bosh, Wade and Deng all looked solid - but outside of Ennis...slim pickins.

Missing McBob.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed this game, gonna miss today's too. Can't fully judge this team without McBob, since I feel he'll be a huge piece on O. 2nd unit is such a blur right now. I see as many as 12 guys who can be rotation players. Coaching staff has a lot cut out for them in that regard.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

anybody else watching Cavs vs Heat?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nappier is very impressive. I hope we hold on to him for a long time.

I think he has a higher ceiling than Rio and Cole. I'm curious about how we will solve our PG logjam. Somehow, I can't see Heat trading Rio or Cole. The organization seems to value loyalty too much...

Unless we could really score a big name but I don't see anybody on the trade rumours right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fun ending. Ennis continues to impress. Nice to see Napier play well. He needs to keep working on the NBA 3 range. Reminds me of Cole in his 1st season. 

Offense is gonna be a big issue this season. Deng is not a spot up shooter from 3. Need to get him coming off screens and getting the ball on the move. McRoberts' passing ability should work well with Deng and Wade's ability to cut without the ball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I caught the second half of the fourth quarter and overtime of Cavs-Heat. Glad Napier's settled in after a rough summer league. I'm not sure he's _better_ than the Chalmers/Cole duo, but I'm pretty sure I'd rather have Shabazz than one of those two for three+ times as much money.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Shabazz play well, and Ennis continue his quality play.

Bosh and Wade look in decent form, but I cant help but be concerned about our PG play, our lack of shooters, and poor quality playmaking skills. Offense will be a bit problem this year.

Hard to judge without McBob, who I hope will play atleast some games this preseason.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who felt it was so weird to see JJ in a Cavs uniform?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat released Reggie Williams and Chris Johnson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meh. Bye. 

Still don't like our bench options.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope we can get rid of Shannon Brown before the start of the season. Really dislike his game, he's not a good fit.

Ennis looks like he's ready for some kinda of role straight out the gate, which is kind of surprising. He's very raw - definitely needs work on his handle, but his energy is infectious and he has shown good touch from downtown, as well as finishing in transition. He's worth pursuing with.

Napier is gonna find it hard initially to find a spot in the rotation, unless a Cole deal goes through. Was trying to think of a deal i'd do for Norris - not sure who is out there at the wing that would be worth pursuing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We said it all offseason that backup 2 guard is a necessity. I dont really get what Riley was thinking there. I dont want to see us running a lot of 2 pg lineups, but I think that is where we're heading. Outsized at almost every position :dead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole starting at PG again tonight. Granger getting the start at PF.

Quick 14-0 start for the Heat over the Hawks. Granger with 2 3's and a nice assist to Deng. Bosh again looking good as well.

31-16 after 1

Best quarter this preseason for the Heat. Great starts for Cole, Granger and Bosh. 

Napier and Ennis getting early minutes tonight. No Mario tonight.

19 pt lead all gone now in the 3rd as the Hawks have come back to take the lead. Wade and Deng are ice cold.

After 3, the Hawks are up 88-70. 37pt turnaround since the Heat had a 19 pt lead in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feels like a long time since I've seen a Heat win. 

Bosh is gonna have a big season. He's gonna have to though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat get their 1st win this postseason. They beat the Warriors 115-108.

Shawne Williams and Luol Deng had nice bounce back games.

Williams had 19pts, 7 rebounds. 5-5 from 3.

Deng had 19 on 8-11 shooting

Bosh with 21 and 7

More late game heroics from Napier and Ennis in this one. 

Wade is still the lone downspot. He had 10 on 5-10, but has that uninterested look to him. Drives, dribbles once, picks up his dribble, settles for J. And his D was just awful in this one. Hopefully he's just saving himself for the regular season.

Mario had his best game of the preseason. Almost all of his minutes coming at the 2 guard. Definitely looks like we'll be using a lot of 2 PG lineups and 3 guard lineups as well. Dont like it, but it looks like we're stuck with small ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shawne Williams played very well - it was also Deng's best outing of the preseason. CB could've had more but was average from the line.

Wade...yeah he is playing disinterested basketball at the moment. Lots of fadeaway jumper settling, which isn't good to see.

Not a fan of the 3 guard lineups which have Wade defending SF's...but it might be better than him following around a 2 guard that can shoot. His D was woeful tonight.

Napier really starting to settle in - he had a rough patch in the 2nd quarter, but his 2nd half was great. Poised.

Rio looks like he's gonna play a lot of 2 guard this year. Not sure what I think of that yet.

Wonder when McBob will finally suit up and give it a crack. Getting awful close to the start of the season and he hasn't played a minute yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat beat the Spurs in OT 111-108

Wade, Bosh, Deng and birdman all sat out this one. McRoberts was still out as well. 

Shabazz was great. 25 points and really carried the young guys in the 4th and OT. 

I really like Andre Dawkins and Tyler Johnson. Both bring very different styles. But the shooting Dawkins brings is a necessity on this roster. Hope he makes it. Haven't been impressed at all with Shannon Brown. I'd even keep Johnson over brown. 

Birch rebounded great. He's Canadian, went to UNLV and has no offense. Joel 2.0..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I was thinking Birch was literally Joel 2.0. He's a better rebounder than Joel was, but may ben be worse offensively. 

Agree on Brown, he's been awful. Dawkins looks like he is edging towards knocking him out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mtl, pumping out Undersized Cs that can defend and block and that's about it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder if Rio can be a good 6th man type.

He can score, he has shown that since his Jayhawks days and he is not new to hitting big shots. He had a rough year last year but I hope that he can make an impact this year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade County said:


> I was thinking Birch was literally Joel 2.0. He's a better rebounder than Joel was, but may ben be *worse offensively*.
> 
> Agree on Brown, he's been awful. Dawkins looks like he is edging towards knocking him out.


How is this even possible? 

Is he not a good screen setter?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I've seen Joel hit hook shots. Birch couldn't hit the backside of a barn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No McRoberts again tonight, but some good news on him


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 22m22 minutes ago
> Spoelstra says McRoberts has been doing some of practices, but still not playing, "We're being patient and diligent with this."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 22m22 minutes ago
> Erik Spoelstra says Josh McRoberts believes he is ready to play for Heat, but team still holding him out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New court is gonna take time to get used to. Its a lighter wood paneling which makes the court look shinier and the rest of the lighting in the arena look darker. 

Anyway, heat down 10 after 1. Struggling on offense. Nothing new there. 

Also something that isnt new:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524721049955745792


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 17 on 8-10 shooting. Everyone else sucked. 

No Ennis in the 1st half. This better not actually be a dress rehearsal game.

Much better 3rd quarter for the Heat up 3 after 3. Mario had a great 3rd quarter. P-Bev and him got into it a bit and it seemed to fire him up. 

19 for Wade. 17 for Bosh. 13 for Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 90-85

After a very sloppy 1st half, Heat play very well to win their 3rd straight preseason game. 

Wade had his breakout game. 26 points on 11-17, 6 assists in 30 minutes. He actually played aggressive instead of how he'd been playing all preseason. 

Bosh had 22 and 6 on 7-12.
Mario had 13,3 and 2.

Need to find a way to get Deng better shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tyler Johnson, Shawn Jones and Larry Drew released. 

Looks like if the Heat keep 15, the last spot will go to either Dawkins or Birch. Here's hoping we keep Dawkins.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope it is Birch. I think it will be him too. 4th string C.

I hope Dawkins is out not only to have some MTL Blood on the Heat but also because that probably means Nappier gets minutes and Chalmers play a bit of the 2 spot with Shannon Brown getting less minutes at the 2. It would also free up possible minutes for Ennis as well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Need to find a way to get Deng better shots.


That might turn out to be the key to their whole season. It's takes creative offense to maximize Deng's production. He is the type of player who needs plays drawn up for him to be fully effective.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-98

Heat finish the preseason winning 4 games in a row after losing their 1st 4 games. 

Wade and Bosh again looked good. 

Cole had his best preseason game with 14 points 7 assists. And Mario is starting to look comfortable at the backup 2 spot. 

Birch has 0 offense. Doesnt even look to score, but he can rebound and block shots, the two things that Pat and Spo love. They usually find a spot for a mobile big like this. I think he's made the roster. 

Shannon Brown only played 5 minutes after not playing in the last two games. Again didnt show anything. 

Andre Dawkins played in the 4th and scored 9 points and hit 2 3's. This guy can shoot the hell out of the ball. I hope he gets that last spot over Shannon Brown.

Justin Hamilton played his 1st preseason game after the heart surgery. Had 10 points and 5 rebounds. Always forget about him since he's been out, but his spot might not be guaranteed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't believe I missed every preseason game. Been really busy lately unfortunately. Been keeping up with highlight videos and twitter. Looks like Birch is getting that spot and Brown's surprisingly getting cut with McBob being questionable and Chalmers beginning to thrive in that backup combo spot he played so well in in late 2011. I like him there, and think the Napier-Chalmers back court could be really interesting if they can develop some chemistry together. Definitely a confident back court.

I'm curious what those of you who watched thought of Cole. I want to buy into him because I love his upside, but his positive flashes have yet to be sewn into something consistent one can trust. Looks like we'll stick with him as a starter, which I really like as an experiment. That Cole-Wade-Deng perimeter might be the worst perimeter shooting in the league, though. On the flipside, McBob/Shawne-Bosh could be the best-shooting power duo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think there will be much difference whether we start Cole or Mario. I'm more worried about this making Mario the backup 2. 



> Jorge Sedano
> ‏@SedanoESPN
> The Miami Heat waived C/PF Khem Birch out of UNLV.
> 
> ...


A little surprising. Guess they think his offensive game is just too raw at the moment. Still would have kept him and tried to develop it instead of keeping Shannon Brown. 

Happy that Dawkins made it. The kid is a lights out shooter. 

The Mavs waived two bigs that I wouldnt mind bringing in. Bernard James and Ivan Johnson. Especially James.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, No MTL Pride this year :/


----------

